# Why the Change from SI?



## DF (Sep 16, 2013)

I posted this at SI, but it didn't carry over to TUG.

Google has objected to the name of our board and without google's help this board will not grow.

UGbodybuilding.com (Under Ground Body Building) will be our new home. 

Admin will begin the move and migrate everything over to the new site towards the end of the week.

This should be a good move & allow more members to access the site while at work (goofing off) and also in front of the significant other without getting (why are you on a steroid site???). 

We hope the move goes smoothy & we'll see everyone at the UnderGround!


----------



## BoBoy (Sep 16, 2013)

Makes sense to me , plus the word STEROID raises eyebrows among the "normals".....UGbodybuildinging.com it is . ~Bo


----------



## j2048b (Sep 16, 2013)

Kind of odd but i googled steroid insight and it popped up using firefox on a mac...


----------



## Yaya (Sep 17, 2013)

I like this board alot..well except for top left corner...but all good besides that


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 17, 2013)

TBH, I didn't like the old name either for the reason "why are you on a steroid site" question ...


----------

